# New Scott Ian Jackson V Signature Model?



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2014)

Scott Ian posted these on Twitter. Kind of cool, King V with classic Flying V styling.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2014)

The black one...


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 10, 2014)

Pickguard ruins the silver burst one IMO


----------



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2014)

I like the Silverburst, but I would gladly accept any of them.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm with Jeph. The pickguard looks great on the white/black, but on the silverburst it's just too much.

I'm a fan overall, though.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The black one...



+1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2014)

A B/W/B pickguard would probably work better with the silverburst.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A B/W/B pickguard would probably work better with the silverburst.



That, plus if it ended at roughly the same point as the Gibson one.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ohh the B/W/B pickguard might be the way to go.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Sep 10, 2014)

I prefer that one V he was using A little while back. 1 pickup, Floyd, silverburst. No pick guard. Make THAT one and I'll buy.


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 10, 2014)

Those are ugly.


----------



## Pav (Sep 10, 2014)

Man...my taste in guitars is clearly the polar opposite of Scott Ian's.  As great as I'm sure these are, they're almost as aesthetically boring to me as his sig Soloist. Almost.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sleazy_D said:


> I prefer that one V he was using A little while back. 1 pickup, Floyd, silverburst. No pick guard. Make THAT one and I'll buy.



That one was cool. I saw a rig rundown with him and he said that soloist with 2 pickups wasn't his idea, it came that way. He doesn't use them anyway and didn't even know what was installed in the neck. He also had been using the cheap ATL guitar on tour. He walked into a Guitar Center and bought it stock off the shelf, Duncan Designed pickups and all. Just had his tech do a setup.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 10, 2014)

Are these definitely going to production?


----------



## musicaldeath (Sep 10, 2014)

I want them all.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 10, 2014)

What happened to the silverburst V with a floyd?


----------



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2014)

That is what he twitter post seemed to suggest. #NewSigModel ??

https://twitter.com/Scott_Ian


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 10, 2014)

The silverburst reminds me of a Jackson version of Brent Hind's Flying V, looks killer!


----------



## feraledge (Sep 10, 2014)

That silverburst on a V is too awesome to bury under a pickguard. 
I'd jump on this one:


----------



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2014)

The black edges are more prominent on that one. They are cool, but I don't think I have ever seen a pickguard or inlays on a King V likes these have.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 10, 2014)

^ True


----------



## Forkface (Sep 10, 2014)

oh man, i like the white one.

i would totally not get it though  i like to practice sitting down


----------



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2014)

Forkface said:


> oh man, i like the white one.
> 
> i would totally not get it though  i like to practice sitting down



Don't be a wuss, take pointy parts in the leg like a man!


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 10, 2014)

I love Jackson........

....but they took a super cool King V and added boring block inlays and a pickguard 

I could live with the inlays, but that pickguard ruins the whole thing for me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Don't be a wuss, take pointy parts in the leg like a man!



Classical position is superior position.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Classical position is superior position.



I've actually always played in that position sitting down anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2014)

JD27 said:


> I've actually always played in that position sitting down anyway.



Me too.  It feels uncomfortable holding a guitar on top of my right thigh.


----------



## Force (Sep 10, 2014)

Almost there and then 

Even the single hum version would have to have sharkies, I no longer find any other inlay desirable.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 10, 2014)

I kinda like the black one.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 10, 2014)

I like these, except something about the bass side of the pick guard looks wrong. Like it's the wrong angle or something, but it could be the picture.


----------



## McKay (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Andromalia (Sep 10, 2014)

Those are obviously fakes. Like he's going to use a neck pickup.


----------



## xxx128 (Sep 11, 2014)

The white one! O_O


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 11, 2014)

I actually kinda like all of these. Just that right blend of vintage and new styled together in the right blend. I dig them!


----------



## manu80 (Sep 11, 2014)

KV silverburst, one PU = Want 
KV with PG = Burn


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 11, 2014)

Those actually kind of rule. Jacksons with block inlays =


----------



## JD27 (Sep 11, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Those are obviously fakes. Like he's going to use a neck pickup.



No he doesn't, that is probably just Jackson's idea to add one. He mentioned that with his Signature Soloist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2014)

Or my guess is that he wanted to base it on a Gibson V, since his 1981 Flying V is one of his main recording guitars.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't like the look of the pickguard. Take it off and it would look awesome. Especially the silver burst


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 11, 2014)

I like the white one.

Like the idea of a KV with a scratchplate but not totally keen on the shape.


----------



## darren (Sep 11, 2014)

Never in a million years would i have thought a vintage Gibson Flying V-style pickguard would work on a Jackson King V, but that ivory one clearly proves me wrong. That's all kinds of hot.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or my guess is that he wanted to base it on a Gibson V, since his 1981 Flying V is one of his main recording guitars.


That's what I thought.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2014)

darren said:


> Never in a million years would i have thought a vintage Gibson Flying V-style pickguard would work on a Jackson King V, but that ivory one clearly proves me wrong. That's all kinds of hot.





I remember seeing another one based on the '58-style V, but I thought it didn't work due to the 24-fret pickup spacing. It looks like 22 frets fit much better.







I also wonder how Scott's guitars would look with their 3x3 headstock?


----------



## Edika (Sep 11, 2014)

^That kind of pickguard would work well. The ones posted by the OP just look wrong. Too much plastic for no reason. Kudos to him if he likes them but I am not positive sales will be very high, especially with a quite high price accompanying them.


----------



## Dog Boy (Sep 11, 2014)

Silver burst, block inlays, no pickguard and I'm buying one. I wonder if I can Custom Select that? hmmm...

BTW here's a V I own...


----------



## Metal Mortician (Sep 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember seeing another one based on the '58-style V, but I thought it didn't work due to the 24-fret pickup spacing. It looks like 22 frets fit much better.








I would have sworn that was one of Dave Mustaine's. 

Anyways, I agree with most that the pick guards are too much. If he went with a more rounded V body then maybe, but the pointed inline headstock is just too much. I guess I'm just getting stuck in my ways as I get older.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 13, 2014)

Forkface said:


> oh man, i like the white one.
> 
> i would totally not get it though  i like to practice sitting down




*sigh* not this again. V's can be played quite comfortably sitting down. You just put your thigh between the wings and play in the "classical" position.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The black one...



Absolutely!


----------



## asher (Sep 13, 2014)

Dog Boy said:


> Silver burst, block inlays, no pickguard and I'm buying one. I wonder if I can Custom Select that? hmmm...
> 
> BTW here's a V I own...



You *will* send it to me. 

I think a KV2T was my first item of GAS. Still want one.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm probably going to catch all sorts of flak for this, but this is the sort of sig that I hate. There is nothing about this that I would say, "Hey, that's a Scott Ian guitar!" I look at this and feel like the Jackson brass was like, "Hey Scott, want a signature guitar? Ok, but it has to be an existing body style and existing headstock and existing inlays and have two pups to appeal to everyone, and a conservative paint job. What's that, you want to do something different so it doesn't look totally production? Ok, fine, we'll put a pickguard on there."

If I were running Jackson (and admittedly I'd have bankrupted them by now ) then THIS would have been the sig. How can you not think immediately of Scott when you see this?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 14, 2014)

Would look better with the AT headstock.


----------



## redragon (Sep 23, 2014)

Agreed on the pickguard - wtf were they thinking?


----------



## schecter58 (Sep 23, 2014)

I like the classic look of it.


----------



## electriceye (Sep 23, 2014)

Those look awful. I've never really liked his color schemes. But this is is a whole new level of ugly, IMO.


----------



## dan0151 (Sep 24, 2014)

I like the look of the white one, but ^ I like a lot more


----------



## craigny (Sep 24, 2014)

I dig the white one, but IMO a King V should have no guard, thats what makes it Jackson


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2014)

craigny said:


> thats what makes it Jackson



No, what makes it a Jackson is the fact is that it's shaped like a King V and is made by Jackson.


----------



## craigny (Sep 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, what makes it a Jackson is the fact is that it's shaped like a King V and is made by Jackson.


 It looks less like a Jackson when its trying to impersonate a Flying V....let a jackson be a jackson damnit!!!!!!


----------



## stevexc (Sep 26, 2014)

craigny said:


> It looks less like a Jackson when its trying to impersonate a Flying V....let a jackson be a jackson damnit!!!!!!



Well, if Gibson's not gonna make 'em - at least not in any significant quantities - why not let Jackson do 'em and do them better?

The more I look at the guitar, the more I realize if they stuck closer to Gibson-style the better it would look - that pickguard needs to end at the middle of the pups. If that were changed, sign me up for the silverburst.


----------



## craigny (Sep 26, 2014)

Again i would gladly take that guitar....i just like the King V sans pick guard.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 26, 2014)

Now that I got a factory job I'll set apart a few checks for the silverburst.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 30, 2016)

That looks awesome!


----------



## electriceye (Mar 30, 2016)

For context, Scott posted that to his IG page today. He just took delivery of it.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 30, 2016)

electriceye said:


> For context, Scott posted that to his IG page today. He just took delivery of it.



When do I get to take delivery of it?


----------



## manu80 (Mar 30, 2016)

looking at it I prefer the first version on the first page...

So will it be a US model or import ?


----------



## electriceye (Mar 30, 2016)

JD27 said:


> When do I get to take delivery of it?



Given Jackson's wait times, I'd guess 2019 if you placed a CS order today.


----------



## Aso (Mar 30, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Given Jackson's wait times, I'd guess 2019 if you placed a CS order today.


My silverburst King V I just got only took Jackson 6 months to get it to me. Haven't got an estimate on the master built King V I just order though but expecting 20-24 months.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2016)

A couple of our pals here who ordered CS models didn't get theirs for up to 3 years. 2 of them came with flaws.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 31, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Given Jackson's wait times, I'd guess 2019 if you placed a CS order today.



...and give or take a fret or two...


----------



## vilk (Mar 31, 2016)

you'll never worry about scratching your guitar with a pick again!


----------



## StrmRidr (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm not a fan of that huge pickguard. A pickguard similar to what's on a Rhoads would be fine, but this is too much for me.


----------



## ASoC (Mar 31, 2016)

Was not a fan of the pg, but that one with the mirror looks hot. Ultimate proof that you can make a boring black and chrome guitar look awesome if you slap a mirror on the front.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2016)

ASoC said:


> Was not a fan of the pg, but that one with the mirror looks hot. Ultimate proof that you can make a boring black and chrome guitar look awesome if you slap a mirror on the front.



Anytime you have chrome hardware, just throw on either some chrome pickup rings, chrome pickguard, or both, and you got a winner.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Apr 2, 2016)

Jeez, those pickguards..


----------



## Aso (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Now that I got a factory job I'll set apart a few checks for the silverburst.



You won't regret a silverburst KV. Jackson did a wonderful job on mine.


----------



## musicaldeath (Apr 4, 2016)

How mad would you be if I stole your config for a WR1 CS? That KV looks amazing.


----------



## Aso (Apr 4, 2016)

musicaldeath said:


> How mad would you be if I stole your config for a WR1 CS? That KV looks amazing.



I say go for it. I would be tempted to do a matching warrior if I didn't already have a King V masterbuilt on order and then jumped on the Elita that Sully said he would make one more of.


----------



## electriceye (Apr 4, 2016)

Not that this comes as a surprise to anyone, but I asked Scott the other day, and the red and black Vs are a tribute to Glenn and KK.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2016)

In this video, he says they'll release later this year, or early next year.


----------



## Paincakes (Jun 23, 2016)

There it is:
USA Signature Scott Ian King V


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

There's an X-series one as well.







...., I want it.


----------



## Paincakes (Jun 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's an X-series one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't find the product link for that one. Can you share it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2016)

New Models for 2016 | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## abeigor (Jun 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's an X-series one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even sexier than a regular King V. Glad they did an X-Series, because Crom's balls but the sig model is pricey.


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 24, 2016)

This is awesome! It reminds me of something I've been tinkering with for an ESP. I'm glad they made an x series version. That is definitely on the "to buy" list.


----------



## VMNT (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm sorry but to me this looks like something from aliexpress.com

On the top of that the price tag $5,517.23 - LOL


----------



## lewis (Nov 14, 2016)

holy crap the black one!!. Imagine with a pearloid guard!?!


----------



## vilk (Nov 14, 2016)

the guy from VH1 I Love the 80s/90s/00s shows?


----------



## feraledge (Nov 14, 2016)

vilk said:


> the guy from VH1 I Love the 80s/90s/00s shows?



10/10, hilarious.


----------

